# Labs when sick affect results?



## delski (Oct 17, 2012)

Here are some confusing (to me) test results.

9/21/12
TSH 10.9

10/5/12
TSH: 3.25 (0.34-4.82)
FT4: 0.92 (0.77-1.61)
T3: 85 (71-180)

I had some sort of virus when the second test was run. Could this explain why the TSH was so much lower without any treatment?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That's a good question, and I don't know the answer.

Were the second set of labs simply a re-check because the first TSH was so high, to see if you should start treatment?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

delski said:


> Here are some confusing (to me) test results.
> 
> 9/21/12
> TSH 10.9
> ...


You may have antibodies that are waxing and waning thus causing a roller coaster ride on the numbers.










See if you can get some of these tests.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

I sort of suspect hyper in spite of the high TSH on that one reading.


----------



## delski (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes, the first was just TSH and it was tested at a wellness screening through my husband's employer. The second set of numbers was my doctor checking the numbers before starting me on medication. Since the numbers are within the normal range she didn't start me on any medication but wants me to be retested after six weeks.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That sounds like a reasonable plan to me.

Do you have any typical hypothyroid symptoms?


----------



## delski (Oct 17, 2012)

I do have some symptoms such as fatigue, dry skin, joint pain, brittle nails, weight gain. Nothing that was bad enough to take a trip to the doctor but I also never realized they could all be due to one cause until I started to look into what a high TSH means.


----------

